# New Within The Ruins (Drop C0)



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Been a long time listener of WTR but I'm not sold on this new material released today. 


Taken from their AMA. 

[]JoeWithinTheRuins4 1 point an hour ago

for the new album:

26.5" 7 string - C F C F A# D G 

Gauges: .110 .90 .54 .36 .24 .18 .15





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RCBA2Q0LLM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Watty (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't why I like these guys over the rest of the sub-genre, but I do. The linked song is pretty good (i.e. solid fit into their catalog), but those string gauges though....


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jun 10, 2014)

I dig it, pretty damn groovy


----------



## Quantumface (Jun 10, 2014)

Not a massive fan of this band but man their guitarist has such a tight, unique style.


----------



## crg123 (Jun 10, 2014)

FVCKING YES. I love these guys.

The Drop C0 sounds so much better on this then After the Burials release IMO


----------



## -One- (Jun 10, 2014)

crg123 said:


> FVCKING YES. I love these guys.
> 
> The Drop C0 sounds so much better on this then After the Burials release IMO


I actually think this is lower. ATB is at C#0, I believe. And it sounds like mud and fart when they hit the C#, too (though I did love the album, I think it could have been produced better).

The tone on this is massive though. Seems a little too aggressively gated though, like the notes cut out too early in the start-stop parts. I like it though.

I like the new song, but the jury's still out for my expectations of the album. I was hoping for something more in the vein of _Invade_, and less _Elite_. Oh well, _Elite_ was good too


----------



## MoshJosh (Jun 10, 2014)

Aww snap haven't heard the new stuff yet but do love some Within the Ruins


----------



## crg123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ya ATB was C#0 which is why I think its crazy this sounds so much better. 

I'm excited, I just love Joe Cocchi's guitar work.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Ya ATB was C#0 which is why I think its crazy this sounds so much better.
> 
> I'm excited, I just love Joe Cocchi's guitar work.



His guitar work is seriously impeccable. I never actually knew how hard his stuff was until I tried to learn it. After that I started hearing things in a new light. Especially the Creature stuff. And on those thick ass strings too? Pffffff


----------



## -One- (Jun 10, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> His guitar work is seriously impeccable. I never actually knew how hard his stuff was until I tried to learn it. After that I started hearing things in a new light. Especially the Creature stuff. And on those thick ass strings too? Pffffff


Dude's on a 26.5" and uses a .90 for his low F? I'm using a .60 at 25.5" for my low F (I'm in drop F, so essentially the top 6 of his tuning). That shit blows my mind.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2014)

-One- said:


> Dude's on a 26.5" and uses a .90 for his low F? I'm using a .60 at 25.5" for my low F (I'm in drop F, so essentially the top 6 of his tuning). That shit blows my mind.



I've seen his Acacia custom 6's that were tuned to Drop G or whatever but I havent seen this 7 he speaks of. I wanna see the telephone wires he has on this sucker. 



Found it.


----------



## Nile (Jun 11, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I've seen his Acacia custom 6's that were tuned to Drop G or whatever but I havent seen this 7 he speaks of. I wanna see the telephone wires he has on this sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> Found it.



It's like the guys in Nile. But worse.


----------



## gglenn13 (Jun 11, 2014)

I like it. His guitar tone is amazingly tight on the low end but I've always thought his higher register playing sounded a little computer-esque. Still love Feeding Frenzy 

Anybody notice there's going to be an Ataxia III on the new album? LOL.


----------



## DLG (Jun 11, 2014)

guitars sound like keyboards lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 11, 2014)

DLG said:


> guitars sound like keyboards lol



My buddy said it sounded like guitar pro. Haha


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm always impressed by Joe Cocchi's guitar work. Unbelievable underrated player IMO.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 11, 2014)

those guitars sound like they're programmed or tracked note by note.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Pooluke41 said:


> those guitars sound like they're programmed or tracked note by note.



That's just how tight he is.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jun 11, 2014)

Pooluke41 said:


> those guitars sound like they're programmed or tracked note by note.



I am 99.99999% sure its real guitar playing, but I am 100% sure it sounds like what you're saying


----------



## TedEH (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't know why but this comment on the video amuses me:


> the tuning's getting so low it's losing most of the distortion.



To be honest, I'm not a huge fan of this kind of production but it's everywhere lately- the super tight modeled and edited/gated guitar sounds, the programmed/sampled drums, brickwall mastering, etc. The fact that I can hear the gate release on the guitar in some parts (or maybe it was edited that way on purpose) is annoying to my ears. The instruments don't sound like they're in the room with you, they just kind of exist in a void somewhere, and I'm not entirely convinced that the guitarists could recreate the same sound with a real amp and no editing.

It's not objectively 'bad', but it would be nice to see a return to real drums, real amps, more dynamic mixes, etc.


----------



## oneblackened (Jun 11, 2014)

The guitar sounds awful... Not the tone, but the editing is WAY too tight.


----------



## Necropitated (Jun 11, 2014)

About the editing/programming: He's a great guitar player but I think editing guitar parts even note for note seems to be getting "normal" nowadays, and I can imagine they used it to sound tighter on some parts. I'm pretty sure Born Of Osiris edited their solos on "The Discovery". Listen to Devastate on 50% speed. Every note is on the grid, timing-wise, and clear as f**k Jason Richardson is probably one of the best alternate pickers out there now, but even he's not that tight.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 11, 2014)

Its not unheard of for producers to Melodyne a guitar solo after the fact, which would make that quantizing even easier...I kinda like hearing the "flub" when someone is muted a guitar tuned down to Drop Dirt.....not a deathcore fan, so this is meh...


----------



## JustMac (Jun 11, 2014)

Quantumface said:


> unique style.


 Wat.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 11, 2014)

Haven't been a big fan of them, but this song is pretty sick. Don't know how I feel about the tuning, but I just can't help but think they play guitars with a 35-inch scale to compensate for the ridiculously low tuning. xD


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 11, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I've seen his Acacia custom 6's that were tuned to Drop G or whatever but I havent seen this 7 he speaks of. I wanna see the telephone wires he has on this sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> Found it.



That maxed-out intonation...


----------



## gunch (Jun 11, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I've seen his Acacia custom 6's that were tuned to Drop G or whatever but I havent seen this 7 he speaks of. I wanna see the telephone wires he has on this sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> Found it.



He switched to Legator?


----------



## Big_taco (Jun 11, 2014)

Sounds like every song off the last album but now with even lower notes. They definitely have their own take on the whole deathcore thing though.


----------



## Insinfier (Jun 11, 2014)

It's alright. I guess. Not really sure if they were _trying_ to sound heavier or they actually achieved the sound they wanted...


----------



## crg123 (Jun 11, 2014)

Slunk Dragon said:


> Haven't been a big fan of them, but this song is pretty sick. Don't know how I feel about the tuning, but I just can't help but think they play guitars with a 35-inch scale to compensate for the ridiculously low tuning. xD



It's actually a 26.5" 7 string which I have no idea how he could play with that even with a .110 gauge.

Edit: Oddy enough the mix sounded better on my flat Ultrasone Pro 900's and sounds kind of iffy on my klipsch's which usually make everything sound good. The reason why the guitar sounds like a keyboard at certain parts was on purpose in his AMA he mentions how he cut the notes in a weird way to produce that effect.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jun 11, 2014)

I've always been a supporter of clean, polished and ultra tight productions, but I guess this song changed my mind...?

No doubt that this is a solid track and that the people behind are talented, but this track is just so polished that it feels kinda flat/synthetic to me.

But than again... I've been on a symphonic deathmetal trip lately, so anything sounds flat/synthetic to me atm


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 11, 2014)

I love it. It sounds just like something off Elite but a bit heavier. To many of m,y favourite bands are trying to change there style and end up releasing an awful album so I'm cool with a band doing the same thing again. Tracking note by note must be exhausting!




TheWarAgainstTime said:


> That maxed-out intonation...



I'm 99% sure that low C isn't intonated correctly but he's only playing it open so it doesn't matter. It sounds a lot clearer than After the Burial's new album.


----------



## Quantumface (Jun 11, 2014)

JustMac said:


> Wat.



LOL WUT?! So funny.

Show me all the guitar players that he sounds like?


----------



## ForThisGift (Jun 11, 2014)

I think once you arrive at the midi triggered guitar sound on this song as your final product, you have completely missed the point of production in the first place. This sounds SO over produced I can't really even get into the music being played. Aside from the ridiculous guitar "tone" (the lowest notes on the rhythm guitar track sound like they forgot to re-amp), the kick drum sounds incredible sterile and generic and is easily the loudest single element on the track. 

This is a rough listen with the decisions that were made during production.


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 11, 2014)

Necropitated said:


> About the editing/programming: He's a great guitar player but I think editing guitar parts even note for note seems to be getting "normal" nowadays, and I can imagine they used it to sound tighter on some parts. I'm pretty sure Born Of Osiris edited their solos on "The Discovery". Listen to Devastate on 50% speed. Every note is on the grid, timing-wise, and clear as f**k Jason Richardson is probably one of the best alternate pickers out there now, but even he's not that tight.


I can play his solos by ear just as tight... I am sure as .... Jason Richardson can too. But to concede to your point, your guitar setup matters A LOT regarding how clear you sound. My 2ch DR will make me sound like a hack guitarist if I try to play the shit I can on a 6505. It's easier to play the clean channel on my DR than the modern channel. 

That being said, this album sounds suspiciously like it was recorded at half speed.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jun 11, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> That being said, this album sounds suspiciously like it was recorded at half speed.



Although that's not an insane claim by any means, I don't think it was. Like it's been stated, it sounds extremely over produced. Record a broken up style riff, and cut the ever living crap out of it, and you'll end up very close to how the guitars are cut up on this track.

The way I see it is the guitars went in recorded like this <[]> and came out edited like this []. Its like microscopic editing. Zooming in way too far on a wave length only to cut off everything that doesn't fit tight.


----------



## Big_taco (Jun 12, 2014)

^Precisely! 
I noticed this about Elite and it was one of the things that turned me off to it. Invade has a few moments, but has a more lively feel compared to Elite and this song. I won't knock it though, that's obviously how Joe wants the stuff to sound and in many places the hyper edits do have a cool effect with what's happening with the rest of the track. Overall though It makes things sound kinda flat across the board.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 12, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I'm 99% sure that low C isn't intonated correctly but he's only playing it open so it doesn't matter. It sounds a lot clearer than After the Burial's new album.



I meant all of the strings, not just the C0  the higher register (1st 4 or 5 strings) isn't using any crazy gauges relative to the notes each string is tuned to, so the maxed out intonation is likely just throwing all of those way out


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 12, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I meant all of the strings, not just the C0  the higher register (1st 4 or 5 strings) isn't using any crazy gauges relative to the notes each string is tuned to, so the maxed out intonation is likely just throwing all of those way out



Yikes!!! 

Who set that up? No wonder he recorded it note by note.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 12, 2014)

Occasional WtR listener here but I grinned ear to ear when the song kicked in, great song and for one a shreddy solo instead of an "atmospheric" one! hahaha

Not a fan of the excessive gating on the low string though, sounds like a muted overdriven bass



Lorcan Ward said:


> I'm 99% sure that low C isn't intonated correctly but he's only playing it open so it doesn't matter. It sounds a lot clearer than After the Burial's new album.



Hate to be that guy but any time he touches it he's playing a fretted D, not the C


----------



## Necropitated (Jun 12, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> I can play his solos by ear just as tight... I am sure as .... Jason Richardson can too. But to concede to your point, your guitar setup matters A LOT regarding how clear you sound. My 2ch DR will make me sound like a hack guitarist if I try to play the shit I can on a 6505. It's easier to play the clean channel on my DR than the modern channel.
> 
> That being said, this album sounds suspiciously like it was recorded at half speed.



You can play the solo of Devastate as tight as on the album? No matter how good you are, I don't think so. It's 16th notes on 260 bpm. Listen to Per Nillsons or Jeff Loomis' solos. These are tight guitar players but you can here some flaws if you play it slower (notes not exactly on grid, not every note's clear).
You're right about the setup, but still, it will sound different/clearer when edited.


----------



## no_dice (Jun 12, 2014)

I think it's a little ridiculous that we're at a point where threads about bands mention the lowest note they use in the title.

I'm at work so I can't listen until later, but I hope they've added some dynamics since Elite. There were some cool parts in songs, but most of the album was just harmonized lead riffing over chugs, and I found it pretty boring as a whole.


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 12, 2014)

My favorite part is when 8 string guitarists criticize other 8 string guitarists for using a bass player tuned an octave lower as Thor intended but then the critics tune down to an octave below other 8 strings!

Anyways, sorry for the unrelated rant. It just seems like people are only willing to push the boundries on guitar.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 12, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> I can play his solos by ear just as tight... I am sure as .... Jason Richardson can too. But to concede to your point, your guitar setup matters A LOT regarding how clear you sound. My 2ch DR will make me sound like a hack guitarist if I try to play the shit I can on a 6505. It's easier to play the clean channel on my DR than the modern channel.
> 
> That being said, this album sounds suspiciously like it was recorded at half speed.



clips or you're a liar


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 12, 2014)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Hate to be that guy but any time he touches it he's playing a fretted D, not the C



Interesting. I wonder if he did any pitch correction. 

I read on Reddit that every song is in a different key.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 12, 2014)

My buddy Andrew plays bass for these guys, and my cousin Jesse is filling in on bass for Slaughter. I always dig everything they do, but this doesn't seem like much of a progression. Same old WTR. Not that it's bad, but it's not surprising.


----------



## Rojne (Jun 14, 2014)

I have always liked WtR, the ultra tight riffing/production is so stupid yet so feckin awesome!
Probably one of the more original sounding bands in this genre out there..


----------



## Murmel (Jun 14, 2014)

Damn, the chorus gives me huge Soilwork vibes.

Not implying it's a bad thing.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 14, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> My favorite part is when 8 string guitarists criticize other 8 string guitarists for using a bass player tuned an octave lower as Thor intended but then the critics tune down to an octave below other 8 strings!
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the unrelated rant. It just seems like people are only willing to push the boundries on guitar.



Agreed


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Jun 15, 2014)

Way over-edited guitars. Just sounds silly.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Jun 15, 2014)

Great band but they've will never top creature to me


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 15, 2014)

Love the song, love the band and I'm sure I'm going to love the new album


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 15, 2014)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 19, 2014)

Tabbed the solo, its a tricky one!


----------



## Djentliman (Jun 19, 2014)

^That was awesome! Really tight compared to the song. 

I have pre ordered a signed version of the new CD and I cannot wait for it.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 7, 2014)

Those riffs are insane.


----------



## Tree (Jul 7, 2014)

Those guitars seriously sounds like guitar pro's RSE


----------



## Forkface (Jul 7, 2014)

Sounds so digital and overproduced....

JUST HOW I LIKE IT 

seriously though, all of you complaining about the tone, do you ever take a step back and consider this is maybe how they (and us, the fans) like it? Sure, it sounds like a computer, but the riffs are intense, the grooves are epic and the breaks are badass. Seriously, stop hatin' brahs


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 7, 2014)

I really like the digital/computer like sound they're going for


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 8, 2014)

Considering the fact that it's actually well done, and back it up by Joe's stellar playing live and the fact that he can very much play these parts accurately. Leaves no reason to bitch unless you just dislike the music based on preference.


----------



## Tree (Jul 9, 2014)

To clarify: I like the band and guitar tone, always have. I don't remember stating otherwise haha
The extreme editing is just obnoxious is all. The notes end quicker than a typical eighth or sixteenth note should and it's just awkward to listen to.


----------



## pestilentdecay (Jul 16, 2014)

Anyone listen to the full thing yet?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 16, 2014)

This tuning lower than the key of Satan shit is getting ridiculous... -.-

And the whole "everyone and their mother gets a Legator for free" thing is getting ridiculous as well...

Can't believe Joe got a .110 on a 26.5". That sucker probably needed some serious guitar modding.


----------



## DXL (Jul 16, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> This tuning lower than the key of Satan shit is getting ridiculous... -.-
> 
> And the whole "everyone and their mother gets a Legator for free" thing is getting ridiculous as well...
> 
> Can't believe Joe got a .110 on a 26.5". That sucker probably needed some serious guitar modding.



he has that drop just to be able to hit the lower notes though, obviously he's utilizing all the strings


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 17, 2014)

DXL said:


> he has that drop just to be able to hit the lower notes though, obviously he's utilizing all the strings


I don't get your point. How does that have anything to do with my previous post?


----------



## DXL (Jul 17, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I don't get your point. How does that have anything to do with my previous post?



You said that the drop tuning stuff was getting ridiculous and I'm saying that his stuff doesn't follow the mainstream trend of drop tuning really


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 17, 2014)

DXL said:


> You said that the drop tuning stuff was getting ridiculous and I'm saying that his stuff doesn't follow the mainstream trend of drop tuning really


Yes it does. Everyone is trying to tune lower and lower and lower. Doesn't matter how many strings he uses. It's just out of hand now because people think their balls are bigger because they tune lower.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 18, 2014)

or maybe he just likes how the low C sounds


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 18, 2014)

Can't people just enjoy the ....ing music? I don't give a damn what tuning a song is in, if it's good it's good. It could be in standard for all I care and if it sounds awesome then good, Joe is one of the coolest dudes ever and he uses that Low C pretty sparingly across the album.

It's not getting out of hand, it's just starting. Let people do what they want, it's their money being put into their careers writing the music they want to play. Don't dig the music? Don't buy it or listen to it then.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 18, 2014)

This album is fvcking sick. So happy with how it turned out. The low C sounds fantastic.


----------



## SD83 (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't mind if it is in drop Omega or anything. Sounds great to me so far.


----------



## Peculate (Jul 19, 2014)

Two things: 

1. I don't hear a C0 anywhere. It sounds to me like the lowest string is a D0. Where in the track do they play a C0? 

2. The material at 1:02 - 1:18 sounds awfully like it's a MIDI sampled guitar. 
People have started to actually do this on recordings, because samples are getting good enough to sound pretty realistic. 
(e.g., this video Real LPC - Real Djent(Music Lab & Jon Mar) - YouTube)


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll never be able to wrap my head around how mad people get over tunings


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 19, 2014)

Peculate said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. I don't hear a C0 anywhere. It sounds to me like the lowest string is a D0. Where in the track do they play a C0?
> 
> ...



The C0 is used all over the album quite a bit. why would Joe program a guitar part that he has no problem playing?

Enigma is such a good song and im glad they kept it as an instrumental and the fact that they put a Mario and Inspector Gadget section in it makes it even more awesome


----------



## Tree (Jul 21, 2014)

This albums rips! SO much better than Elite and Invade were. Best thing they've put out since Creature IMO


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 21, 2014)

^I like it better than Elite, but it's fairly on par with invade for me. But that was the album I got into them with


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 21, 2014)

i think of Elite as a transition album, not that i didnt like it but IMO its not as good as it could have been. Phenomena on the other hand is a master piece, i can see them sticking with this type of sound for a while.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 22, 2014)

Really digging this band as of late. Listening to stream of _Phenomena_ right now, gonna look for a hard copy tomorrow. Or later today I suppose


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jul 22, 2014)

First time listening to Within the Ruins, and I can say that I'm impressed. The chorus on Gods Amongst Men is just beyond amazing (Free your mind, trust in me, I'll show you what it is to feel complete...). I dig the extremely edited guitar tone, it kind of fits the atmosphere of the band. I love how clear they made the C0 sound. I'm struggling here with making my guitar in drop E not sound like a mating call of a whale, and they're shredding ultra fast riffs in super low tunings like the clarity problem didn't exist in the first place. Definitely one of the best releases this year.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 22, 2014)

Listening to the album stream on Youtube now. I'm three songs in and this sounds really good.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 23, 2014)

And here I was, thinking that Fear Factory sounded somewhat "digital" back in the day. 

It sounds nothing like a human ever touched that guitar. There is literally no flow, no "feel", no life. I'm sure the guy can actually play, but I can't hear it. I'm more surprised that this shit even flies with people. It will only lead to more bands actually using reamped midi signals, even though I don't wanna say it's the case here for sure. I mean, it's been done with the bass quite often in the last few years (which I already find stupid), so why not program the whole goddamn thing? 

It sounds so much like that's the case here and people are obviously perfectly fine with it, so we will hear it more and more often in the future. It sure saves a lot of studio budget, but it sucks all life out of music.


----------



## Tree (Jul 23, 2014)

That's actually just how Joe edits his guitar tracks. The band tracked everything besides vocals iirc. I don't see this really becoming a trend as WTR aren't nearly as popular as, let's say Periphery, and most trends seem to be coming from bands in that sub-genre.

As I said earlier in the thread, I don't really like it all too much, but it works for them. Even if it is kinda gimmicky.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 23, 2014)

There isn't even all that much of the hyper edited stuff if you listen to the whole alvum...


----------



## JMP2203 (Jul 23, 2014)

TedEH said:


> It's not objectively 'bad', but it would be nice to see a return to real drums, real amps, more dynamic mixes, etc.


----------



## ForThisGift (Jul 23, 2014)

To each his own, but I don't think the end justified the means. The end result is not interesting enough to warrant the extremely tacky and gimmicky decisions made in production. I know that early adopters of new ideas and techniques will encounter criticism, but sometimes they just sound bad too.


----------



## ForThisGift (Jul 23, 2014)

****Nothing to see here.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 23, 2014)

I literally just saw them minutes ago, and I can confirm that Cocci does a ....ing mind blowing job pulling those sounds off live. In fact it sounds even better live because it sounds just as crazy but with a more human/natural


----------



## Watty (Jul 23, 2014)

This record!!!!

All else aside, I feel like this band is totally a guilty pleasure of mine, which is weird because I REALLY do not like many bands in this vein of metal. 

I don't care that the riffs are formulaic.
I don't care that the vocal tone is pretty constant.
I don't care that most of their songs sound the same.

If it isn't broken, don't ....ing fix it.

Edit: This band is great to listen to while working out.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Jul 25, 2014)

Clockwork. Best song. Starts at 26:25 on the full album ytube vid. That's all.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 25, 2014)

The Other and Ronin are my favorites right now.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 25, 2014)

This sounds like poop.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Jul 26, 2014)

ITT the same people giving lucas mann shit praising this digitized guitar sound

crap


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 26, 2014)

i like Lucas Mann's tone


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jul 26, 2014)

I like Rings of Saturn and Lucas Mann and Within the Ruins and note-by-note-recorded-then-quantized-to-grid music. "Death" itself is cold and, well, dead. Death metal and overall extreme music like deathcore striving to be cold and inhuman is what I fully agree with.


----------



## gtm (Jul 26, 2014)

gglenn13 said:


> I like it. His guitar tone is amazingly tight on the low end but I've always thought his higher register playing sounded a little computer-esque. Still love Feeding Frenzy
> 
> *Anybody notice there's going to be an Ataxia III on the new album? LOL.*



cant wait


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 26, 2014)

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> ITT the same people giving lucas mann shit praising this digitized guitar sound
> 
> crap



Differences:

1. Subjective, but this sounds far better than anything RoS has put out to my ears.
2. Joe can actually play what he writes, he doesn't write something so difficult that it can only be played in a controlled environment. 
3. Joe doesn't need to make obnoxious videos to prove to the internet of what he can do, unlike the former.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Jul 27, 2014)

I like this album. A lot. I've listened to it a few times and it's got some great atmosphere and riffs. It's got a really unique sound. 

I have one question though. Would the guitar's lowest notes sound better if they were tuned higher and then pitch shifted lower? I feel like having a guitar set up this low with such large strings makes the low notes a bit too muddy The low notes still sound nice, but I just wonder if pitch shifting would sound significantly different.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 27, 2014)

DarkWolfXV said:


> I like Rings of Saturn and Lucas Mann and Within the Ruins and note-by-note-recorded-then-quantized-to-grid music. "Death" itself is cold and, well, dead. Death metal and overall extreme music like deathcore striving to be cold and inhuman is what I fully agree with.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> I like this album. A lot. I've listened to it a few times and it's got some great atmosphere and riffs. It's got a really unique sound.
> 
> I have one question though. Would the guitar's lowest notes sound better if they were tuned higher and then pitch shifted lower? I feel like having a guitar set up this low with such large strings makes the low notes a bit too muddy The low notes still sound nice, but I just wonder if pitch shifting would sound significantly different.



I tried pitch shifting and covered "The Other", from ADADGBE. I had to go down 9 half steps to reach the proper tuning and it's pretty muddy. I'm sure it's very easy to make it usable on the Axe 2 but I still have to fiddle with it a bit


----------



## tastehbacon (Jul 29, 2014)

I wish they were instrumental, thlse lyrics sucked so much I cringed as I read them amd felt embarrassed for them. The guitar was kickass as usual, though. And about the tone, they use an axe fx 2 and it is heavily gated and compressed so that explains why it doesn't sound like a "real amp".


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 29, 2014)

^ they're way better than any of their other lyrics. what specifically dont you like about them?


----------



## DLG (Jul 29, 2014)

DarkWolfXV said:


> "Death" itself is cold and, well, dead. Death metal and overall extreme music like deathcore striving to be cold and inhuman is what I fully agree with.



The atmosphere that death metal evokes is supposed to be foreboding and treacherous. There is nothing remotely frightening or eerie about bands that sound like NES soundtracks with growls.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, there is nothing remotely eerie or frightening about Rings of Saturn, Within the Ruins or Beneath the Massacre, but it's fault of the music played not being eerie or frightening in the first place, not the production. Noodly sweepy sweeps will most probably sound like NES soundtracks when they're extremely fast and make up most of the riffs regardless of being played start to finish by a human or recorded note-by-note and quantized to grid.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 29, 2014)

Death metal period isn't frightening


----------



## Chuck (Jul 29, 2014)

spawnofthesith said:


> Death metal period isn't frightening



Usually I'd be incline to agree, but Immolation.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jul 29, 2014)

I agree that death metal isn't frightening. Music overall isn't frightening. Maybe only something like Penderecki's "Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima" comes close to being actually frightening. Death metal and music overall at best only "sounds" frightening. At least in me, it never evokes fear. It's just sound waves organized in a certain way.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 29, 2014)

Metal as a whole is corny music for corny people. It's great


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jul 29, 2014)

Haha, indeed


----------



## angelbear (Jul 29, 2014)

this reminds me of the episode from south park where cartman is trying to find the brown note hahaha


----------



## Da Butt Bandit (Mar 9, 2017)

Necropitated said:


> About the editing/programming: He's a great guitar player but I think editing guitar parts even note for note seems to be getting "normal" nowadays, and I can imagine they used it to sound tighter on some parts. I'm pretty sure Born Of Osiris edited their solos on "The Discovery". Listen to Devastate on 50% speed. Every note is on the grid, timing-wise, and clear as f**k Jason Richardson is probably one of the best alternate pickers out there now, but even he's not that tight.



There are videos man, raw camera audio. I 100% believe Jason's solos are genuinely tracked. Now lee however...


----------



## Nlelith (Mar 9, 2017)

When you open the thread expecting feedback on the new album, but it's just a necrobump.


----------



## Forkface (Mar 9, 2017)

welp, RKO outta nowhere.

on that note, one of their new(ish) songs came out on my spotify discover weekly, and i really enjoyed it. something something agony if i remember correctly.


----------



## sezna (Mar 10, 2017)

Nlelith said:


> When you open the thread expecting feedback on the new album, but it's just a necrobump.



I read the whole thread thinking it was new music before realizing it was in 2014


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 10, 2017)

They do have a new album out, called Halfway Human

It's pretty good, has clean vocals and it doesn't seem mostly like a gimmicky add-on. Pretty tasteful in use, and it doesn't seem like an afterthought.


----------



## Vision (Mar 17, 2017)

Shocked they have never been on my radar. I was listening to the new BOO on YouTube and Beautiful Agony popped up on the suggestion list. I'm totally blown away on them... heavy, technical and melodic.... all my checkboxes are ticked.


----------



## Joose (Mar 23, 2017)

Halfway Human has basically been on repeat for me since it came out


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 23, 2017)

I try and time the breakdown at 2:45-3:02 for my heaviest lifts in the gym lol. 

Brown note, indeed. 

BTW some of the YT comments on the Gods Amongst Men vid are hilarious: Singer looks like Indiana Jones, looks like he should be hosting Survivor, his face looks like he's either constipated or trying to hold in a shart, etc...


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 23, 2017)

Loving the new album, as said above, great work out jams.


----------

